

By limiting encryption government is increasing terrorists ability to sabotage? - negamax

So there are multiple reasons to post it here. Primarily being HN with its set of users can likely prolong this point further and make law makers aware of it.<p>Governments are well meaning in terms trying to protect the citizens. Intention seems right. But by weakening the encryption and likely other security measures (phone encryption etc) aren&#x27;t governments leaving the door for terrorists to do the same. Status quo and governments understanding is that terrorists will never have as much resources as them. To me it seems shortsighted and preposterous stand. And can result in some massive security compromised by rogue elements down the line. Your views?
======
buttscicles
They aren't well meaning, terrorism is a convenient excuse.

